# Text based browser, like Lynx, for Android?



## NEUR0M4NCER (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys - I know this has been asked before, but I've been unable to find a decent answer:

Is there any Lynx-like browser for Android? I don't mind if it runs in the terminal or whatever, but I reckon it would do my limited data quota a massive favour.

Sent from my CM6.1 HTC Dream using XDA App


----------



## godutch (Nov 21, 2010)

why don't you just disable the downloading of images?


----------



## reycat (Nov 21, 2010)

NEUR0M4NCER said:


> Hey guys - I know this has been asked before, but I've been unable to find a decent answer:
> 
> Is there any Lynx-like browser for Android? I don't mind if it runs in the terminal or whatever, but I reckon it would do my limited data quota a massive favour.
> 
> Sent from my CM6.1 HTC Dream using XDA App

Click to collapse



Have you tried Opera Mini? If you are worried about your data usage, I think you'll love its server-side compression technology. Well, depending in what are your feelings about your browsing privacy.


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Nov 22, 2010)

I know I can disable images, and yes, I tried a couple of browsers with server-side compression, but I was really hoping for the plain simplicity of a Lynx-like app. Thanks for the replies so far!

Sent from my CM6.1 HTC Dream using XDA App


----------



## Tipika (Dec 9, 2010)

i second this
lynx it's so cool for reading some heavy news websites that i ssh to home and use lynx from there


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Dec 13, 2010)

Hm, SSH to your home pc eh? Tell me more.

Sent from my CM6.1 Dream using XDA App


----------



## semperlux (Dec 13, 2010)

The other thing you might consider is RSS. I read a lot of websites like this. Most major news websites now support RSS. Good luck. Lynx is hard to read and manage as it was designed for an earlier implementation of the web.


----------



## xaffron (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if it isn't easy to do since 1) it's all open source and 2) it should be a textbook JNI port...


----------



## Moronig (Jul 7, 2011)

xaffron said:


> I wonder if it isn't easy to do since 1) it's all open source and 2) it should be a textbook JNI port...

Click to collapse



There are some instructions here, in chinese. If anyone does get a working binary, let us know;

http://www.embedu.org/Column/Column294.htm

Update: I followed the instructions, and it works. Here are the results:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16050683


----------



## xaffron (Jul 8, 2011)

I read through the instructions... Very nice and detailed directions there!  However, they're not even using the NDK, they're compiling an ARM executable for Lynx (so if we go that route, the result would be a binary that has to be run from terminal emulator).

Food for thought...


----------



## Moronig (Jul 27, 2011)

*Binary compiled successfully!*

Done it!

I just followed the instruction from the chinese professor, and it works fine for me. I have created a tread for it at:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16050683

The zip file is there, along with the instructions. Enjoy!


----------



## Shan986 (Sep 21, 2011)

You can also try this one 

TextOnly browser for android which displays only content from the article by stripping ads,scripts and images

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spacenext.textonly


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

There was something i used to do when i was browsing using an old Nokia dumbphone that might help.

Type the following into your address bar: 

http://www.google.com/xhtml

Now search for the site you want to visit, i.e xda-developers, and click on the link. You should now be seeing it in a low data format. It's not pretty but it works pretty well on a mobile browser.

If you want you can then bookmark the site as it is, so that it will still have that formatting when you return to it next. Obviously, for every site you want to visit you have to go through the above, but if you also bookmark the xhtml version of google you can always start your browsing session from there and just bookmark all your reformatted favourites as you go.


----------



## Tipika (Sep 22, 2011)

For that mobile view you can just use the "mobile view (GWT)" option in Dolphin Browser HD


----------



## singa76 (Aug 10, 2013)

*new android browser "Lynx Browser"*

You may also want to have a look at the new android browser "Lynx Browser" at

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weejim.app.lynx&hl=en


----------



## singa76 (Sep 1, 2013)

v0.1.16 now comes with "Light" theme support



singa76 said:


> You may also want to have a look at the new android browser "Lynx Browser" at
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weejim.app.lynx&hl=en

Click to collapse


----------



## Lfi2o (Aug 21, 2015)

[email protected]:/ $ /data/local/lynx
*Error opening terminal: screen.*
1|[email protected]:/$

Wrong terminal app?


----------



## Papaoommowmow (Mar 4, 2016)

*All Text Browser*



NEUR0M4NCER said:


> Hey guys - I know this has been asked before, but I've been unable to find a decent answer:
> 
> Is there any Lynx-like browser for Android? I don't mind if it runs in the terminal or whatever, but I reckon it would do my limited data quota a massive favour.
> 
> Sent from my CM6.1 HTC Dream using XDA App

Click to collapse



​


NEUR0M4NCER said:


> Hey guys - I know this has been asked before, but I've been unable to find a decent answer:
> 
> Is there any Lynx-like browser for Android? I don't mind if it runs in the terminal or whatever, but I reckon it would do my limited data quota a massive favour.
> 
> Sent from my CM6.1 HTC Dream using XDA App

Click to collapse



Little Web Browser is pretty similar to Lynx. Free, but a HUGE fee if you want to get rid of the ads.


----------



## francogrex (Mar 12, 2016)

It is amazing how you'll always have at least one idiot in almost every forum who has no clue to what the correct answer might be but instead of shutting his ugly mug he tries to be a smart-ass and suggest a retarded "solution" that the OP had already discarded even before he asked. "Eh, why don't you disable images on Opera? (monkey squeaks)" ... well no ****tard, that's not a solution not even a proper answer to the question.


----------

